# kapok pod...



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

My boyfriend bought me some of these to give to Cinnamon. They are basically little natural pods/seeds full of a cottony type material that hammys and other small animals can use for nesting. So we broke off a little bit so she could get in and left it overnight.
When i woke up in the morning I found what can only be described as a massacre! She had ripped it completely open gotten everything out and thrown it all around the cage. All the sawdust had stuck to it and it was everywhere! i found her huddled amongst it trying to find her pee corner:lol:

A bit messy to tidy but she loved it! I'm gunna give them to her every now and again as something to do! Even if she didn't use it as bedding

Great deals of bird food and accessories at zooplus: JR Farm Kapok Pod Of Nesting Material


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh wow looks great stuff! Might look into getting some of that. xx


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

that looks awesome, and sound slike she had fun!


----------

